# cramps after transfer?



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi well im 7dp a 5dt grade 1 hatching blast and have had constant cramps for the last 7 days its like AF is coming my AF date was 26/11/16 but as im on a medicated FET I know I wont bleed until I stop the meds but do you think its normal or is it because im pushing AF away? anyone had BFP with this?

(also have sickness sore massive boobs and spots)


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi Alex, when I did my fresh I had cramps the whole time and was constantly on knicker-watch convinced af was coming and it gave my little girl, the meds can cause most of the side effects but I would take sickness as a good sign 😉
Good luck


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi Alex

Same as Pheeny - af cramps and lower back aches all through 2ww with fresh cycle which resulted in my little boy. This time I am 6dp5dt and been having cramps which started mild but are like af cramps last two days - i tested with frer this afternoon and got a light but definite bfp - just praying it sticks xxx p.s My appetite is right down and my boobs are getting sporadic aches and pains but could be all the meds xx


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Alex, I had cramps from a few days before I tested positive and was totally convinced AF was coming. They actually carried on until I was about 7 weeks pregnant which caused no end of worry. 
From what I've read on here it's totally normal and could be the meds and all that your body has been going through with treatment x


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

I hope your all right! I wont get bloods back until Tuesday but now im 8dp5st and I still have the cramps, they are mild and haven't gone away since transfer but every cycle I have had is different so think im just clutching at straws really, this has been a bad cycle. ill keep you posted though xx


----------



## pheeny (Jan 31, 2015)

Ohh Bekiboo yay!!!


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Pheeny! Slightly darker line than yesterday so just hoping and praying now! We're on our way to disneyland paris until monday and I have deliberately left all tests behind and going to enjoy it whatever official test date brings on weds. Let me know how you get on next week Pheeny.

Alex best of luck and let us know how you get on tuesday xx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

bekiboo13 - sorry I forgot to say congratulations! heres your squad for your BFP yayy!!!!


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Ah awesome! Thanks Alex! Hoping your squad is coming soon too   xx


----------

